

Photonic - Web Photo Viewer for iOS and Android Devices - cata
http://photonic.onsysol.com/

======
cata
Hi,

Photonic is a web based photo viewer for iOS and Android devices that provides
the same photo viewing experience users are accustomed to when using native
applications.

I've started this project because almost no web site (not even the
photography-centric ones) offer close-to-native photo browsing. Most of them
make you click the 'back' button or even open a new page for each image.

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated, thanks!

Cata

